# So proud of my youngster



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Ozzy qualified for his first leg in Novice Obedience, 181 3rd place out of 7 dogs entered and youngest in his class, as well as his first trial. At only 11 1/2 mo old he did typical baby brain stuff and decided to nibble on me and his leash when he realized no reward here is what you get but still super proud. 2 more trials to go.


----------



## Oasiskw (Dec 13, 2018)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

That is great! Congratulations!!!


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

Thank you comet


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

Outstanding ?


----------



## marycrft (Jun 1, 2009)

Fantastic! Congratulations!


----------

